# Chain wrapped on 524



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

While blowing the tire chain got sucked in and the machine stalled. It is the older blower with drum auger and it wont move. Chain is tightly wrapped around shaft under 1 side of the right drum. Would removing the right side of the bucket help to remove the chain? Any ideas? The shear pin did not break so I'm concerned that the previous owner may have used a regular bolt. Tried removing shear pin, not coming out.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Try backing up the impeller at the V belt by hand. Remove the spark plug of course. That might start to free up the chain. If it is an older machine you might to remove the side panel . I had the same experience around 45 years ago. Worse was a Sunday Times. Good luck.
Sid


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Pull the side cover off, unbolt the auger from the shaft because, TORO does not use THOSE BLOODY SHEER PINS. then you can free that chain from it's Heavenly bonds of this earth.*


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Sid said:


> Try backing up the impeller at the V belt by hand. Remove the spark plug of course. That might start to free up the chain. If it is an older machine you might to remove the side panel . I had the same experience around 45 years ago. Worse was a Sunday Times. Good luck.
> Sid


I was thinking of removing the side panel. I think somehow I have to get shear pin out also. I took the nut off but it will not back out even with gentle tapping


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Pull the side cover off, unbolt the auger from the shaft because, TORO does not use THOSE BLOODY SHEER PINS. then you can free that chain from it's Heavenly bonds of this earth.*


Where is the auger bolted to the shaft? As for the shear pin or lack of, do I use a regular bolt?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Is the side panel the bolt-on type, or the slightly newer welded type?

I would see if you can rotate the impeller backwards while pulling on the chain. Basically you want to try to back out the chain the opposite way that it got ingested and wedged.

Got any pictures to post?

FWIW - I 'ate' a scarf with my 521 in similar fashion . . . got all wrapped up inside the drum, just a wee bit of it was visible between the drum and the side panel. Only took about an hour to work it out of there. :surprise:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

silwan said:


> Where is the auger bolted to the shaft? As for the shear pin or lack of, do I use a regular bolt?


*Use a grade 5 or stainless steel bolt which the same as a grade 5. with nylocks. there is a big old hole on the oot side of the drum. use two 1/2 sockets with wrenches to undo them oot of there.*


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

tpenfield said:


> Is the side panel the bolt-on type, or the slightly newer welded type?
> 
> I would see if you can rotate the impeller backwards while pulling on the chain. Basically you want to try to back out the chain the opposite way that it got ingested and wedged.
> 
> ...


Bolted, I'll post a picture tomorrow. I'll try moving impeller.


----------

